# Some more possible breeders?



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

Doing alittle more research, I am more partial to a sable or bi-color GSD. Still having trouble finding breeders but have came across a couple more if anyone would look at give me an opinion. I am not so much worried about the color of the dog, as the quality of course. 

This kennel I have a couple concerns about their whole guarantee and policy, and I realize the breeder is not an awesome speller after a couple emails back and forth which bothers me. I also am not interested in neutering before 1 year of age even though we have no interest in breeding but I know it is better health wise to wait. 
Reinwald Kennel

& this is another one i've been looking into
Von der Diamondburg - Home - Atlanta, GA

I have also contacted Andrew Masia but I think his pups are alittle out of our price range.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

what is your price range?

I know that there are pups available from this litter
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=1332247


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

$1000-1200


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

If that doesn't include shipping then I think your ok. $1200 is a normal starting rate.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

I don't have any recommendations as far as breeders go but just wanted to suggest getting health insurance for your pup.

No matter how much you pay for a puppy there can be health issues that show up and vet bills can be very expensive.

Good luck in your search for your new puppy 

Michaela


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

We live in central FL and are willing to travel anywhere in FL and also GA and SC


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Titles, Hip/elbow ratings...on any of these dogs? If I cant look it up on OFA or check for titles, then I am done looking at that breeder. What are these dogs breedings? Dont see that available either.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I disagree with the first breeder because of spelling inaccuracy, lack of focus on the shepherds and lack of info on their shepherds. But your price range, if not including shipping, is good. What exactly are you looking for in your future shepherd? It would help people suggest breeders to you.


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

We are looking for german working lines, family pet/companion. We are somewhat active we take walks, hike, etc and have 2 younger children and other pets.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

I posted on your other thread about my thoughts on the breeders. Have you read the stickies on the breeding forum about how to find a quality breeder and what to look for? Neither of these breeders pass that test simply based on the apparent lack of health testing. Spelling isn't a huge turnoff for me because some of the most intelligent people I know are terrible spellers, however... it is very unprofessional and they should have had their website spell checked. Hopefully someone will post links to those stickies because I don't know how.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

If Tennessee is not too far, I would check out Sequoyah German Shepherds I was actually thinking of getting one of their pups myself in a couple years. Either from them or German Shepherd puppies for sale | German Shepherd breeders | Imported German Shepherd Puppies| German Shepherd Kennels I'm not 100% sure on their exact pricing but even if they are out of range, they can probably point you in the right direction. Also, you may want to check out local shepherd clubs. If you see a dog you like, you can ask the owner where they got it 
I am going to PM you real quick.

link to sticky- http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

thank you I will try and look for them


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

sashadog said:


> I posted on your other thread about my thoughts on the breeders. Have you read the stickies on the breeding forum about how to find a quality breeder and what to look for? Neither of these breeders pass that test simply based on the apparent lack of health testing. Spelling isn't a huge turnoff for me because some of the most intelligent people I know are terrible spellers, however... it is very unprofessional and they should have had their website spell checked. Hopefully someone will post links to those stickies because I don't know how.


Brooke has some great points  And I have to correct myself on the spelling, I don't mean bad spelling is questionable. However, them not spell checking the site is lol.

I also posted a link to the sticky I believe she was talking about.


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Yep! That's the sticky  Thank you!


----------



## mkac2005 (Apr 16, 2012)

I would take recommendations from breeders anywhere in the U.S. as long as it wouldn't exceed $1200 with shipping. Thank you for all the advice and input everyone! I never thought picking a breeder would be so hard.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

sashadog said:


> Yep! That's the sticky  Thank you!


Yay!  Glad I could help :3


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Ace952 said:


> what is your price range?
> 
> I know that there are pups available from this litter
> Scoot x Mendy - German Shepherd Dog


Who owns that litter? 

Might be a bit much for a pet home, though. But I bet they're some nice looking pups!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

mkac2005 said:


> Doing alittle more research, I am more partial to a sable or bi-color GSD. Still having trouble finding breeders but have came across a couple more if anyone would look at give me an opinion. I am not so much worried about the color of the dog, as the quality of course.
> 
> This kennel I have a couple concerns about their whole guarantee and policy, and I realize the breeder is not an awesome speller after a couple emails back and forth which bothers me. I also am not interested in neutering before 1 year of age even though we have no interest in breeding but I know it is better health wise to wait.
> Reinwald Kennel
> ...


I wouldn't take a puppy from either of the above even if THEY paid ME!


----------

